# Faline's boys:)



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats on the cute boys!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! they are adorable! the black one looks like my chloe's buckling, with wattles too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... Pretty boys!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww  Adorable babies! Congratulations :stars:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Cute ! Congrats on the new kids


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

They are ADORABLE! Congratulations-you must be in love with them already!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awe!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Love baby boinks

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=252 ... =2&theater


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

They are adorable. I love the coloring of the second one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...super cute.....congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute boys!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thems some nice looking young fellas!


----------

